# Hemorrhoids



## outskirts (Oct 10, 2017)

Up until recently hemorrhoids where a frequent worry in the back of my mind every trip I went on. Eating strange foods could always trigger my IBS, which would then make my hemorrhoids flair up, making carrying a pack impossible. Now that I've had my hemorrhoids surgically removed I look forward to a big weight off of my shoulders.

Besides the usual remedies, like Preparation H, or the preventative measures like getting plenty of fiber and staying hydrated, there was one obscure one that I found and utilized often... bananas. Yes, for real! One day I was reading a book about traditional Chinese food cures, and it said that eating steamed bananas would make hemorrhoids go away. I ended up trying it and holy shit it worked. It usually took a day or two for them to shrink up. After that, I made bananas a frequent part of my diet, peel and all.
Another thing I found in that book was about avoiding beef in your diet if you have hemorrhoid issues.
One more thing, if you have these problems and they are bad enough that you have to resort to a hemorrhoidectomy... don't expect to be on the road any time soon, it's a long recovery. I'm glad I had the procedure done though.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 13, 2017)

turmeric is really good. electrolytes are good get cheap refillable vitamin water/tea at gas station/convenience stores. Now that you mention it seems like I heard something about plantain. Make sure you avoid sugars especially bread. it makes bacteria reproduce in your system. yogurt with outmeal is a good way to go in the morning. Anything that will clean out your system is good.


----------



## benton (Oct 14, 2017)

Sitting on concrete is what causes them fore


----------



## Popsicle (Oct 14, 2017)

benton said:


> Sitting on concrete is what causes them fore



No let's get this straight . 
Cold concrete irritates them, they are like aliens crawling out of your ass.

The best way to end them is grab stick from fire . Pound a half gallon of hooch and howl at the Moon .


----------

